# It takes all kinds to make this world go round but these...



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

city folks really do take the cake. Heard on the news that in an area IIRC of Michigan or Minnesota that city folks have bought land, and are in and among cow farms etc, and have been raising hell about the smell of manure etc. SOme have even gone to the extent of taking John Doe the Dairy farmer to court over the smell. None so far have won their case, and the towns folks have sort of banded together and once one of these city dudes that complain about piles of old ag equipment or piles of manure and smell etc opens their mouth, they are shunned by most of the locals. Some of the city folks even opted to leave the area after loosing their court case, and have had problems selling their houses etc. They seem to think locals are putting the word out that there is problems with their house or land etc and potential buyers seem to shy away..........so thererfore the city folks take a beating on their properties and a person cut out to live in the country amid the usual stuff gets a better deal on the property in the end. Its rare in America today that folks stick together for a cause unless its a national cause. 

There is a bunch of 5 acre lots up the road from me, all filled with city folks wanting to live inthe country insteadof the big city, andits a lot of fun to see them out there trying to maiantain what they have. BIg fancy SUV's in the driveway, 35 foot long RV motor homes, huge boats etc, and they are out there with a MTD 30 inch lawn tractor trying to cut what used to be a row cropped field or a hay field full of Johnson or Bahai grass, that is way past cutting time. Guess their game of golf or Tennis at the "Couontry Club took precedence..........The only country those foolks are cut out to be in is a Country Club. I ama not saying all city fooks are like this, but the ones around here are a riot. Sort of like the old TV program "Greenacres "


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*They have the same here*

They have chemical plants here that have been here since the 40s and have been farmland all around then they start building houses and the people want to complain about noise and smells and want the plant to do something about it or close down. Duh they were there first you bought next to them.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

When my wife and I were looking for land out in the country, there were a couple of places next to future develpment sites that had warning signs posted that would say something to the effect of "Warning, lots of cows, flies, crap, farm odors, etc".

I guess some of these farmers knew what was coming or had delt with some prissy sububanites before!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Five years ago when I was looking for land, my wife and I got lost and located the lot we ended up buying. The best part of being lost is we located the homestead of our choice. Yeah we live on a old pasture and my projects are many for every year I have done improvements. When I have the money to do them. I have let the neighbor use half my lot to pasture his horses (my choice, the hay burners maintain the pasture really good and I save my tractor). This summer my 28 X48 garage and driveway are being pave after I finish getting the drain system right to drain any water, I figure about $8,000.00 for all the work but it is a improvement my wife and I have agreed. The farmland is all around us in this area and personally I would not trade it for any live. As a old Iowa farm boy I love the fact the neighbors are screaming distance away and no one bitches about my Plymouth Duster 340 or me coming home at midnight from my 2nd shift job.:ditto:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I forgot to add the picture of this lot that I live on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Many states are passing "Right to Farm" legislation to protect farmers from harassment from these idiots who move the the country and then file complaints about the smells and things farmers do.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is a subject that gets my hackles up. Folks from the city move to the country to get away from whatever it was they didn't like. After being here for a while, they realize they miss the city services like trash pick up, city water and sewer, dog catchers, etc. and now try to edict their values on the community. Now if they want and get all that, isn't it turning this community into what they left to get away from in the first place? I moved onto my piece of the planet to get away from nosy, pushy neighbors, heavy traffic and the constant din of it. Traffic has picked up since I moved here and the county paved the road but I never have to wait in the drive to pull out. And as far as neighbors are concerned, I talk to the ones to the north about 4-5 times a year and the ones to the south once every 2-3 years.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If I can see a neighbor; that's too close. I live on 26 acres and that is not enough and I plan to find something more private and large later on down the road.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

When I got my land, there was a fourm we had to fill out mostly stating that....

Your nabour will be spreading stuff

It will stink

It will be at 5am

The tractor will be loud

Don;t like it, leave


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I watched the area where I grew up turn from farm land to suburbia in a matter of about 30 years. Now there are strip malls and houses no farms at all. I don't blame the folks who buy the houses, someone had to sell their farm to developers for this to happen. 

The worst part about the whole thing is that People who are not native to the area have gotten themselves elected to the township trusties and now control the zoning laws. The property taxes have gone up so much that a lot of land holders had to sell out.... and another thing, the township trusties (not being from the area) have no sense of history for this area... 

But the absolute, most stupid thing these greenhorn trusties have done is rename the township. They call it Westchester, Ohio. It use to be called Union township, but there is another union township in Ohio and they are too dumb to know which one they live in.

I guess I am just venting..... There are few people who remember the old union township nowadays.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you guys gotta go easy on the city folk.. I am one of them.. were not all a-holes... but we do hear of the newcomers complaining about roosters and farm noise.. But tough for them..

i was born in a small town/city. but it was well built up.. i moved to maine and after 5 years finally found a place in the country.. not total country, but on a development cut out of the woods.. were not all bad.. most of us are numb to country living. 

for me.. id rather be out in the back yard doing just about anything, than at a country club - anytime. 

just call me Zsa Zsa


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Another good reason to keep up with who is running for office in your areas!!!!:fineprint 

I don't disagree with the ability to do with your property what you wish however, yes however, you need to keep things picked up and not leave that old Chevy up on blocks in the front yard!:furious: :furious: I hate that! Keep the grass mowed down and trees trimmed, take pride in what you have and take care of it. I am stepping down from the soapbox at this time.eace: 

By the way Michael I posted your pic on one of the threads about garages, it is a great example of a shop/garage. How big is it? Nice pic of the homestead thanks for sharing.:beer:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Been There*

I have been a country boy all my life. I have a neighbor that moved in 12 years ago and started calling the police on me. I have those smelly horses,I have been known to leave a tractor parked right out in the open on my driveway,and I won't allow thier children to throw thier basketball into my wifes flower beds.
But it is OK for him to come home in a drunken rage and they smash furniture at 3 am,thier daughter to get 2 dwi's before she was 18, thier son to get arrested for stealing jewelry from the patients at the nursing home he worked at,and his wife can drink her vodka all day and scream profanities at me and my wife.
Fight back ,I have and it works. Funny how people change when you do your homework. I docuemented illegal activity at the house,drug sales,underage drinking,switched plates on cars,and stolen you name it from bycyles to atv's.
The police come a lot now 12 years later ,but not to my house.They ussually have questions for someone over there about some crime that fits thier MO.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

In MOntgomery, Alabama, there is an old land owner that probably owned 99% of the land that Montgomery is now built on. Her husband died many years ago, and this woman has basically ruled the county commison and zoning board. They want to grow sizewise, she has the land, but they have to meet her rules. She is a crotchety old lady, named Viola Young. So everytime she sells some property they follow her rules as to its use, and every section has roads and streets named after her, her children and pets. Pretty neat old lady if you ask me. but the best part is she has a 100+ acre hay field, all fenced in with 4 strands of barbed wire, right off the main boulevard in one of the most busy sections of town. and on the other side right next to a pretty high dollar town house complex and busy shopping area she has a couple of pastues and about 75 head of Hereford brood cows and calfs. Numerous time residents tried to get her shut down but it never makes it to court or past the zoneing committee. Its also wrote in her will that her children will also have the same rights as she has to rasie and do what she is foing, as wellas her grandchildren, and they are esentially farmers. Its like having your cake and eating it too. Pretty neat setting at the main interesection on the 4 lane boulevard and watching a manure spreader or hay equipment going through. She is a true country person that makes the rules the city has to follow if they want to grow, and has my support and admiration.


----------

